# Gastro meetings for 2001



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI:Upcoming Events: 2001 FEBRUARY Rochester, MN, USA February 4-9, 2001 GI & Hep for the 21st Century Info: Mayo School Cont. Med. Education 200 1st St Rochester MN 55905 Tel.: 507 284 2509 Fax: 507 284 0532 Email: cme###mayo.edu MARCH Harrogate, UK March 27-29, 2001 BSG, British Society of Gastroenterology Conference Info: Confrex Victoria Chambers 170-174 South Coast Road Peacehaven, East Sussex BN10 8JH, U.K. Tel.: +44 (01273) 580 780 Fax: +44 (01273) 580 785 Milwaukee, WI, USA March 30 - April 3, 2001 GI Conference Info: University of Wisconsin School of Medicine Continuing Medical Education 2715 Marshall Court Madison, WI 53705, USA Tel.: +1 (608) 263 2850 Fax: +1 (608) 262 8421 Email: aslakson###facstaff.wisc.edu URL: www.medsch.wisc.edu/cme/conference.html APRIL Saint Louis, MO, USA April 18-21, 2001 SAGES, Society of American Gasteointestinal Endoscopic Surgeons Scientific Sessions & Postgraduate Course Info: SAGES 2716 Ocean Prk Blvd, Suite 3000 Santa Monica, CA 90405, USA Tel.: +1 (310) 314 2404 Fax: +1 (310) 314 2585 Email: sagesmail###aol.com URL: www.sages.org MAY Atlanta, GA, USA May 20-23, 2001 ASGE, Annual Meeting of the American Society for Gastrointestinal Endoscopy Info: Amer. Soc. for Gastrointestinal Endoscopy 13 Elm Street, P.O. Box 1565 Manchester, MA 01944, USA Tel.: +1 978 526 8330 Fax: +1 978 526 4018 Washington, DC, USA May 20-23, 2001 Digestive Disease Week, 102th Annual Meeting of AGA, The American Gastroenterology Association Info: American Gastroenterology Association  c/o SLACK 6900 Grove Road, Thorofare, NL 08086, USA Tel.: +1 (856) 848 1000 Fax: +1 (856) 848 3522 Email: scapper###slackinc.com URL: www.gastro.org/ddw.html JULY Banff Springs, Alberta, Canada July 23-27, 2001 6th Annual Summer Abdominal Imaging Conference Info: Hospital of the University of Pennsylvania Radiology Dept., J. Ford Benner 3400 Spruce Street, MRI B., 1 Founders Philadelphia, PA 19104, USA Tel.: +1 (215) 662 6904 Fax: +1 (215) 349 5925 Email: j.ford###oasis.rad.upenn.edu URL: www.oasis.rad.upenn.edu/radmac/CME/CMECAL.html SEPTEMBER Milwaukee, WI, USA September 7-11, 2001 GI Conference Info: University of Wisconsin School of Medicine Continuing Medical Education 2715 Marshall Court Madison, WI 53705, USA Tel.: +1 (608) 263 2850 Fax: +1 (608) 262 8421 Email: aslakson###facstaff.wisc.edu URL: www.medsch.wisc.edu/cme/conference.html OCTOBER Amsterdam, Netherlands October 6-11, 2001 9th United European Gastroenterology Week Info: Eurocongres Conference Management Jan van Goyenkade 11 NL-1075 HP Amsterdam Tel.: +31 (020) 670 3411 Fax: +31 (020) 673 7306 Email: eurocongres###rai.nl Las Vegas, NV, USA October 19-24, 2001 American College of Gastroenterology Annual Scientific Meeting Info: Amer. College of Gastroenterology 4900 B South 31st Street Arlington, VA 22206-1656, USA Tel.: +1 703 820 7400 Fax: +1 703 931 4520 ------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

